

The Scientist - bringing scientific news on the go to your iPhone - iterar
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-scientist/id657192313?l=en&mt=8
Hi guys,<p>We developed an app for the iPhone (we named it &quot;The Scientist&quot;). Our aim was to create a crowdsourced scientific news reader, a daily reference of the science world, providing the best reading experience possible. The app continuously presents to users the most shared articles in a simple and accessible way to anyone that wants to be informed about the latest discoveries in the science world.<p>It&#x27;s free to download on the app store - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;the-scientist&#x2F;id657192313?l=en&amp;mt=8<p>We would love some feedback from you please, that would allow us to improve the app further in future releases.
======
iterar
Hi guys,

We developed an app for the iPhone (we named it "The Scientist"). Our aim was
to create a crowdsourced scientific news reader, a daily reference of the
science world, providing the best reading experience possible. The app
continuously presents to users the most shared articles in a simple and
accessible way to anyone that wants to be informed about the latest
discoveries in the science world.

It's free to download on the app store - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-
scientist/id657192313?l=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-
scientist/id657192313?l=en&mt=8)

We would love some feedback from you please, that would allow us to improve
the app further in future releases.

Thanks!

